# Tiger bike amf renegade



## Billythekid (Mar 8, 2021)

So I went to the first bike show I’ve been to and almost left it behind but offered what I had in my pocket and got it for $286 I’ve wanted a pair of the grips and the seat and tried to buy them separate Earlier in the day but he said they go with the bike as it is a Essco gas station giveaway bike I thought someone just put the seat and grips on the bike because they matched so I looked it up and it is now I just gotta find a tiger tail and clean it up one day


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice pickup!


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 10, 2021)

And it was there a few hours before I bought it 

I just counted up what I have left in my pocket and offered it he was originally asking $375


----------

